# Venison bologna recipe



## Leonard114 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey everyone just was wondering if anyone had any good sweet venison bologna recipes I could try!! Smoked or oven baked is fine just want to try something new!


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 1, 2017)

The best sweet one we have is a Lebanon bologna. I can't give out my wife's recipe or it will be off with the nuts! ;) So you'll have to search here or on google to get the one you want, but its the best sweet one, IMO.

Good lean deer meat and an equal match of 73% ground beef and mix well and it will give you the right mixture to meat to fat.


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------

